# Teacup poodle - Portugal



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve added your location to your thread title, in the hopes of attracting some folks who might be able to help. And I’ve moved it over to our puppy finding forum: Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder

Welcome and good luck with your search! I’m not sure if the same is true in Portugal, but here “Teacup” is not an official poodle size, but rather a marketing term, and is generally to be avoided. You ideally want to find someone breeding as true to the poodle standard as possible, both physically and temperamentally.


----------



## Vava (Aug 3, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve added your location to your thread title, in the hopes of attracting some folks who might be able to help. And I’ve moved it over to our puppy finding forum: Finding the Right Puppy & Breeder
> 
> Welcome and good luck with your search! I’m not sure if the same is true in Portugal, but here “Teacup” is not an official poodle size, but rather a marketing term, and is generally to be avoided. You ideally want to find someone breeding as true to the poodle standard as possible, both physically and temperamentally.


Thank you dear Peggy! I am aware of the fact that Teacup is not an official size, still the translation in different countries and languages vary, so I have to find a breeder and discuss the possible and suitable options for me. Looking for little size.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

You should probably look for an FCI breeder of toy poodles - an average height of the shoulders of 25 cm. That's about 9". With toy poodles here in North America, they seem to typically weigh approximately 1 lb per inch, so about 9 lbs, or 4 kg. A toy breeder may have a poodle puppy they expect to be smaller than the desired average, since FCI targets exactly 25 cm. 

You don't want to look for a breeder of tea cups - often, they breed to have shorter legs, which can be related to a condition called IVDD which is quite common and can be quite sad. They may weigh about the same as their show dog cousins, just have shorter legs. Be aware of and make sure the parents are checked for luxating patellas, a common issue - I am not sure exactly what else is recommended for testing for toy poodles. A more fine boned poodle is also not necessarily desired, as this could potentially lead to an increase risk of broken legs doing normal activities. 

I don't know of any members here from Portugal, but hopefully a European member with more experience with FCI poodles can chime in. I understand that each country tends to have their own breed club, which may have a referral service.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> You should probably look for an FCI breeder of toy poodles - an average height of the shoulders of 25 cm. That's about 9". With toy poodles here in North America, they seem to typically weigh approximately 1 lb per inch, so about 9 lbs, or 4 kg. A toy breeder may have a poodle puppy they expect to be smaller than the desired average, since FCI targets exactly 25 cm.
> 
> You don't want to look for a breeder of tea cups - often, they breed to have shorter legs, which can be related to a condition called IVDD which is quite common and can be quite sad. They may weigh about the same as their show dog cousins, just have shorter legs. Be aware of and make sure the parents are checked for luxating patellas, a common issue - I am not sure exactly what else is recommended for testing for toy poodles. A more fine boned poodle is also not necessarily desired, as this could potentially lead to an increase risk of broken legs doing normal activities.
> 
> I don't know of any members here from Portugal, but hopefully a European member with more experience with FCI poodles can chime in. I understand that each country tends to have their own breed club, which may have a referral service.


While 1 lb per inch is true of miniatures, I don't think it holds for toys. I believe Twyla's Lenny is 6 lbs and is (I think) 11". I think 4-5 lbs is normal for in size toys that are 8-10".

I would caution that very tiny toy poodles are incredibly fragile. Poodles are a light-framed breed, moreso than other tiny dogs like chihuahuas or yorkies. So very small ones are more fragile than another toy dog would be at the same size. That's why reputable breeders aim for the upper end of the size range. They are more hardy and not in so much danger from hypoglycemia or injury. A 8-10" toy poodle will still be a very small petite dog.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Raindrops said:


> While 1 lb per inch is true of miniatures, I don't think it holds for toys. I believe Twyla's Lenny is 6 lbs and is (I think) 11".


I would agree. Merlin is 6,5 lbs and 11,5 inches. They have such long legs and small bones that they are very light. Beckie, miniature, same height, is 8,5 lbs.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Have you checked out Clube Português de Canicultura? 

I would see what terminology is used by the portugese kennel club or the portugese poodle club when referring to the 4 recognised sizes of poodles in Europe and avoid a breeder that uses other words. Its usually a sales thing and sign of someone breeding for money. 

In english the 'teacup' dogs was a very problematic trend which came from puppymills and other really bad breeders to sell puppies. Its very bad for welfare and health. 

But I know what you mean about language differences. When I wrote on forums that I was getting a dwarf poodle I had American people write to tell me that no responsible breeder breeds 'dwarf' that this type of poodle doesnt exist. When actually dwarf is just the dutch/german word for miniature poodles 😂

But I would definately double check what the correct terminology for the toy poodle is in Portugal and stick to breeders who use those to describe their dogs. Finding a good breeder is complicated but one of the easiest steps is to rule out those who are using damaging and trendy words to describe and sell their dogs.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi, so I did the same thing for you as when I was looking for a poodle in belgium and neighbouring countries. I went on the FCI website (an international kennel club, think of it like the EU and the national kennel clubs are like the Member States). Found the portugese kennel club ( Clube Português de Canicultura – Portuguese Canine Organisation Full Member of the Fédération Cynologique Internationale. ) and then looked for a poodle club. I didn't find a poodle club but there does in theory at least be a club for FCI breed group 9 (companion breeds) that should include poodles. 

This was the contact information listed: 
*PORTUGAL COMPANY DOG CLUB*
Pug's Vilage – Valmosqueiro
2070-229 CARTAXO
Tel: 917 265 383
Fax: 243 703 575

You can probably call this number and ask for advice on how to find a toy poodle. Depending on where you are in portugal might want to think about looking for breeders in Spain as well. You can use the same logic: find national FCI club - Find national poodle club or clubs - get list of breeders. 

Finding breeders and breed clubs in Europe can be a bit of a pain because they don't always use websites. But you could check out facebook. Not for adds of puppies, they are usually not coming from good breedes. But breeders are often active on facebook and sometimes clubs too. You might be able to connect with people who can point you in the right direction.

Are you familiar with the health tests for the toy poodle and what a good ethical breeder looks like?


----------

